# Einweihung BMX-Bahn in Rendsburg am 25.08.02 mit MB-Rennen!



## sabotage (13. August 2002)

Hallo an alle die es vielleicht interessieren könnte! Am 25.08.02 wird in Rendsburg 
(Schleswig-Holstein) eine BMX-Bahn wiedereröffnet. So richtig offiziell und so! Wenn
ich mehr Infos habe werde ich sie hier reinsetzen. Außer BMX sind natürlich auch 
Dirtbiker angesprochen! Es wird wohl auch ein Rennen stattfinden für uns MBler. Ich
fahr mit. Also für eine fette Party sollten noch mehr von Euch dahin kommen. Also 
raus aus den Federn!

Greetz

sabotage


----------



## evil_rider (13. August 2002)

hmmmm, hätte bock hinzukommen, aber alleine dahinfahren.... och nöööö, lieber mit nen paar leutz mehr, wegen WE ticket = billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabotage (14. August 2002)

Na denn check doch mal die anderen! Endlich mal was in Rendsburg los und das
sollte doch honoriert werden. Ich würde euch auch vom Bahnhof anholen! Die
Leutz sind schon total enthusiastisch. Am Wochenende check ich mal die Einzelheiten!

Grüße

Sabotage


----------



## Rote-Locke (14. August 2002)

wenn ich das irgendwie einrichten kann, dann werf ich mein Radl in meinen Trekker und röhr runter. Wie sieht das denn mit einer Wegbeschreibung aus. Wo ist das denn überhaupt - "Rendsburg"- nie gehört 
Ok Scherz, ich muss nur wissen wo die Strecke ist.
Vielleicht kann ich auch noch ein paar Leutz aus FL und DK überreden aber zu Zeit ist hier alles ein wenig hektisch. Da hat kaum einer Zeit.

So denn!


----------



## sabotage (16. August 2002)

Moin Mädels und Jungs,

ich habe schonmal ein paar Renneinzelheiten. Weitere Infos bekomme ich morgen!

Austragungsmodus

Zwei Fahrer starten von einer BMX-Startrampe auf eine mit Sprüngen und Steilwandkurven 
gespikte Rennstrecke. Sieger des Laufes ist der Fahrer, der als erster im Kampf Mann gegen 
Mann die ca. 200m lange Rennstrecke bewältigt. Der Tagessieger wird im K.O.-System ermittelt. 
Die Startaufstellung wird an Hand der Zeiten aus den Qualifikationsläufen festgelegt.
     
      Gefahren werden darf nur mit MTB und BMX!!
     
      Es wird in folgenden Altersklassen gestartet: 
     
      Kategorie 1 (Jugendliche Jg. 1990 und jünger (Mädchen und Jungs)
      Kategorie 2 (Jugendliche Jg. 1987-1989 (Mädchen und Jungs)
      Kategorie 3 (Junioren Fun Jg. 1983-1986)
      Kategorie 4 (Damen Jg. 1988 und älter)

      Kategorie 5 (Herren Fun Jg. 1982 und älter)  

Also je mehr Leutz kommen desto spannender!  

      Gruß 

      Sabotage


----------



## evil_rider (16. August 2002)

mist, dann starte ich als "fun" *grrr*


----------



## PGR (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rote-Locke _
> *...Vielleicht kann ich auch noch ein paar Leutz aus FL und DK überreden...*



Könnte schon seien...


----------



## Rabbit (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sabotage _
> *Moin Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> ...
> ...


Was gibt's da zu lachen? Alleine das wäre ja schon ein Grund für mich, da mal zu starten um euch Grünschnäbeln   mal zu zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt 

BTW: Ich bin Jahrgang '65! 

Also, wie sagt man beim BMX'en/Dirten? Hals und Beinbruch?

Egal, bleibt Gesund und viel Erfolg 

Rabbit, der lieber beim XC (Seniorenklasse) bleibt


----------



## sabotage (17. August 2002)

Moin Mädels und Jungs,

ich habe schon wieder etwas zum Thema herausgefunden und ihr sollt es natürlich sofort erfahren! 
Die Einweihung beginnt um 11:00 Uhr. Die Rennen dann wahrscheinlich so gegen 12:00 Uhr. 
Ein DJ legt auf. Und es wird halt ne coole Session. 
Eine Anfahrtsskizze bekomme ich am Dienstag gemailt ansonsten 
werde ich mich darum kümmern, dass ihr auch zur Strecke finden
werdet. Zahlreiches erscheinen macht das ganze natürlich 
spannender und je mehr Leute da sind desto geiler die ganze 
Veranstaltung. Was sollen denn die BMXer denken wenn wir nicht
zahlreich dort erscheinen? Mann oder Memme!

Ich werde jetzt mal an die "frische" Luft und die Strecke abfahren!

Gruß

Sabotage


----------



## sabotage (21. August 2002)

So, ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden die Anfahrtsbeschreibung selbst
zu ertstellen!

Wenn Ihr aus Hamburg mit dem Auto kommt dann geht das so:

A7 Richtung Kiel/Flensburg
Autobahnkreuz Bordesholm Richtung Flensburg
Autobahnkreuz Rendsburg Richtung Rendsburg Mitte
Immer Richtung Rendsburg (die Autobahn hört dann auf und ihr fahrt Landstraße)
Nach ca. 9 km kommt dann ein Verkehrsschild Richtung St. Peter Ording/Flensburg
dort rechts abbiegen (nicht mit der ersten Abfahrt verwechseln es ist die zweite!)
Ihr fahrt dann durch den Kanaltunnel dahinter ist dann sofort die nächste Abzweigung
zu nehmen Richtung Rendsburg Mitte!
Dann kommt auch schon eine Kreuzung auf der ihr links abbiegen müßt!
Danach haltet ihr euch erstmal auf der Hauptstraße und kommt an eine Kreuzung
auf der rechten Seite ist eine Esso Tankstelle die lasst ihr rechts liegen und fahrt 
geradeaus weiter. An der nächsten größeren Kreuzung (Ampel) fahrt ihr dann links!
In Richtung Krankenhaus! Ihr haltet euch auf dieser Straße und fahrt am Krankenhaus
vorbei. Hinterm Krankenhaus geht es dann nur rechts und wenn ihr bis zum Ende 
gefahren seit, ist das Ziel erreicht!

Wenn ihr aus Flensburg mit dem Auto kommt dann ist dies der richtige Weg:

Ihr fahrt auf die A7/E45 Richtung Kiel/Hamburg
Bei der Abfahrt Rendsburg/Büdelsdorf halb rechts abfahren auf die B203 (Richtung Heide)
Ihr fahrt dann geradeaus weiter in Richtung Hamburg
Dann müßt ihr rechts abbiegen in Richtung Büdelsdorf
Wenn ihr durch Büdelsdorf durch seid fahrt ihr erstmal immer geradeaus (da kommt 
ein Fluß. Den laßt ihr rechtsliegen und fahrt weiter geradeaus. 
Dann kommt nach ein paar hundert Metern eine Ampel da fahrt ihr weiter geradeaus.
Nach der zweiten Ampel haltet ihr euch rechts und braucht euch eigentlich nur auf diese 
Hauptstraße zu halten und fahrt dann auch in Richtung Krankenhaus und das Ziel
ist dann auch erreicht!

So und nun die Anfahrt für unsere umweltbewußten Mitbiker:

Ihr nehmt erstmal den Zug in Richtung Rendsburg egal woher ihr kommt!
Wenn ihr dann am Rendsburger "Hauptbahnhof" angekommen seid müßt ihr euch 
links halten. Ihr kommt dann auf einen kleinen Vorplatz (mit Bäckerei und anderen 
Geschäften). Wenn ihr also dort steht dann fahrt ihr links. Diese Straße sticht dann in
eine Hauptstraße dort fahrt ihr auch links. Und wenn ihr jetzt einfach weiter geradeaus 
dieser Straße folgt kommt ihr auch irgendwann am Krankenhaus vorbei und der Rest 
sollte jetzt bekannt sein! Das Ziel ist die BMX-Bahn!

Ich hoffe, daß ihr zahlreich erscheint. Und dann wird die Bahn gerockt!

Grüße

Sabotage


----------



## sabotage (22. August 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Wer weiß denn schon, daß er/sie kommen kann? 
Ich habe eigentlich wenig Böcke gegen mich selber zu fahren und in Rendsburg
ist die "Szene" nicht wirklich groß. Fast garkeine Dirtbiker hier! Die Strecke ist wirklich
gut! 

Und faule Ausreden gelten nicht! 

Grüße

Sabotage

mail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabotage (26. August 2002)

Was war denn mit der Bikeszene in Norddeutschland los?  

Ich werde euch jetzt mal berichten was ihr verpasst habt!

Als ich um 11:00 Uhr zur Strecke gekommen bin konnte ich fast meinen Augen nicht
trauen: Soviele Leute und Biker waren dort. Richtig viel los! Die Stimmung war bestens 
und das Wetter auch! Coole Muke vom DJ und eine bestens präperierte Piste. Der 
absolute Hammer. Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß keine Hamburger und
irgendwie auch kein Flensburger da waren! Oder hattet ihr euch so gut getarnt? 
Schlappe Leistung 
Die Rennen und die ganze Organisation drumherum waren gut und alle hatten superviel 
Spaß besonders beim fast gestandenen Nofooter eines Bikers. Er hätte es beinahe 
geschafft. Ansonsten recht viele BMXer und MTBlern die einige dicke jumps gezeigt haben!
Ich war leider nicht ganz auf der Höhe, weil ich den Abend davor etwas zu forsch angegangen
bin. Nach dem ersten Bier ging das dann aber schon wieder! 
Fazit: Eine wirklich gute Einweihungsparty mit coolen Leuten mit denen ich mich auf 
jedenfall am nächsten Wochenende wieder dort einfinden werde. Die BMX und Dirtbahn
hat richtig gerockt. Tut mir für euch leid, daß ihr nicht da wart. Ich würde sogar fast sagen:
Beste Veranstaltung im Norden am vergangenen Wochenende!

Traut sich einer von euch mir zu sagen warum er/sie nicht da waren? 

Oder hattet ihr Angst? 

Sieht fast so aus! 

beinharte Grüße

Sabotage


----------



## evil_rider (26. August 2002)

<---- kein geld


----------



## Rote-Locke (3. September 2002)

tja das haben da wohl alle irgendwie nicht geschafft. Aber wir sind auf der Rückfahrt von der Eurobike am Sonntag morgen gegen 8:30 Uhr da mal aufgeschlagen und das hat uns echt gefallen. 

Wir haben beschlossen Flensburg braucht auch so was. Wer weiß wer das in Rendsburg angeleiert hat und wie er es bei der Stadt durchgbracht hat??

Nachdem wir uns nach 14 Stunden Autofahrt, dann Warmgefahren hatten ging das auch ganz gut ab. Ich hab dann noch am ersten Table ne fette A.R.S.C.H.-Landung hingelegt und dann sind wir abgezogen und waren heute morgen gleich wieder da, war brütent heiß aber genial, am schluss mussten wir dann noch so einen hoschi vertreiben der meinte mit seiner schrotten 80er da rumeiern und alles umgraben zu müssen. Nächstes mal gibts aufn **** für solche idioten.

So denn!


----------



## Die Tante T. (4. September 2002)

Ich denke mal, daß der Grund warum viele HH die sonst überall auftauchen nicht nach Rendburg gekommen sind, war daß marten-Spaten seinen geburtstag auf seiner Dirtline gefeiert hat mit anschließenden Umtrunk. Das war schon Wochen vorher angekündigt. Der Rendsburgtermin kam da ziemlich kurzfristig. Soviel mal zur Ehrenrettung der HH !


----------

